# GT: Playoffs - Game 3- Clippers @ Denver 4/27



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Thurs Apr 27, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: KTLA, TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / Ruben Patterson / Carmelo Anthony / Francisco Elson / Marcus Camby


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This game is a must win!!!

We have to take this game, because this will be the first game I can actually watch because it's not on Cable :banana: 

We need to beat these Nuggets and let the Lakers and Suns tire each other out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aww yeah man that would suck for them to lose and it be the first game you watch  


i hope they win for you but cuz its a MUST WIN like you said man ..


we have em right where we want them....who besides Carmelo can do anything???


if we contain and frustrate Carmelo like we have been doing we have to win this....


Buckner is really their only threat from deep so they should keep their shots to a minimum.....


GREAT GAME PLAN for GAME 2, STOP THEIR POINTS FROM THE PAINT

CUIZ THATS ALL THE NUGGETS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they cant shoot....and its always better to let them shoot a shot from the perimeter than

let them get their damn layups.....

Chris n brand need to intimidate them into shooting shots again!!!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

win it for Free Arsenal :banana: :banana: :cheers: :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: The Clippers can win this game in the first quarter. Much as they did in game two, coming out strong and knocking Denver down fast will take them out of their game. I don't see Denver being able to mount a comeback, unless the Clippers help by botching things up.

Denver should get a boost by playing at home and from knowing that it's a must win game for them. Look for Denver to try and run, push the tempo, but I don't think the Clips are going to fall for that. Guard penetration might be a problem- especially if George Karl figures out a good strategy to move the ball around. I doubt Denver can execute the way they must in order to win, that is: pass the ball well, players without the ball must move, attack the rim with hard cuts, backdoor cuts, quick ball movement, and try to draw fouls, run Carmelo off screens, capitalize on Andre Miller's abilites to drive and his passable midrange jumper, try to draw out Kaman with Camby's shooting ability.

If the Clippers can dominate and win big, then they've pretty much got game four won. However, if Denver can get a W in game 3 then the series may stretch to 6-7 games.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Clippers have now blown out the Nuggets three times this year, and have come back from 20 behind to win. I have confidence that the Clippers can sweep this series, but I also believe that the Nuggets can get right back into it. It could go either way. Here's to hoping that the Clippers can get at least one win in Denver!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kenyon Martin looks like he might be out of the series. If they can get Maggette, Cassell & Mobley to focus on getting Camby in foul trouble early, Brand/Kaman/Rebraca/Singleton can have free reign of the paint.

Clippers up 3-0 would crush the Nuggets' confidence, then look for the Clippers to sweep the series.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

MAN !!!


in the beggining of the series i thought their only offensive threat for a big guy was Martin

now that he is out , i dont think anyone can do it 


GO CLIPPERS!~!!!


and yup getting Marcus Camby in foul trouble would be great it shouldnt be that hard


since he is always swatting at stuff ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya, this game is a big one! If the Clippers win, bring out the brooms because the series will be over. Cassell will come up big on Thursday, and silence the Rocky Mountain fans.

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol if they don't win this game, I'll be mad.

And no one likes me when I'm mad. :biggrin:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> This game is a must win!!!
> 
> We have to take this game, because this will be the first game I can actually watch because it's not on Cable :banana:
> 
> We need to beat these Nuggets and let the Lakers and Suns tire each other out.


No cable? Get a job or something


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> No cable? Get a job or something


I will... when I'm done with school.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Like it or not, this is a statement game to the rest of the NBA. We win, the entire league and media will be buzzing about the Clippers sweeping a playoff series. This is huge and im sure Cassell and Mobley will let the guys know this is an extremely important game. We do not want to lose and go 2-1 with game 4 in Denver and a chance to tie the series.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kenyon Martin has been suspended indefinently by the Nuggets. So he is out for the series.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Kenyon Martin has been suspended indefinently by the Nuggets. So he is out for the series.


how do u kno for the series? it just said indefinitely so it might be for 1 game. but this is great news for clips. elton brand will just tear it up and we'll quickly take the series. but its gonna be a long while b4 we watch another clip playoff game i'm afriad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> how do u kno for the series? it just said indefinitely so it might be for 1 game. but this is great news for clips. elton brand will just tear it up and we'll quickly take the series. but its gonna be a long while b4 we watch another clip playoff game i'm afriad.



I am assuming it is for the rest of the series and playoffs. If he was to be suspended 1 game it wouldn't have been called indefinitely.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Good, I wanna see how Evans does. I've always been a fan of him and would like to see him behind Elton like I posted in the other thread.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Good, I wanna see how Evans does. I've always been a fan of him and would like to see him behind Elton like I posted in the other thread.


he wont contain EB. he was a major factor in game 1 only becuz he played in the 2nd half. kmart was guarding brand the 1st half. evans had a lot more energy coming off the bench and was able to hustle on d and the boards. i want to see him try to keep up the whole game now, altho nugs will prolly rotate in najera to guard eb as well


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Nuggets suspended Kenyon Martin indefinitely.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=ap-nuggets-martin&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Reggie Evans is the same terrible free thrower Dunleavy called up off the bench to shoot the FTs when Carmelo got ejected. Of course in the playoffs against us, the guy can't miss...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I am assuming it is for the rest of the series and playoffs. If he was to be suspended 1 game it wouldn't have been called indefinitely.


Not true. Indefinitely means that they have no timetable for his return. Its just like when the CLips said that Mobley will be out indefinitely and everyone started to freak out. Cat returned in 2 games. It doesnt matter much anyways cuz K-Mart has done nothing. Evans has played better anyways. I wouldnt ASSUME cuz you know what happens when you ASSUME.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Also in one of the articles today it was stated that if Denver advances the suspension will be lifted for any subsequent rounds. So it appears to have a maximum of five games.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Big game tonight. Clippers need to do what they have been doing all series long.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We need to have a good 1st quarter and take the crowd out of the game because its gonna be a hostile environment tonight. Lets put this series away TONIGHT!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Miller, Buckner, Anthony, Najera, and Camby


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Miller, Buckner, Anthony, Najera, and Camby


Jump on them quick and dont ever let off. This game 3 is huge in my mind and would be a big statement to the NBA and media.

Lets roll.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby wins the tip.

Miller posts up and misses.

Brand with a great jumper at the shot clock buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses a jumper and Najera dribbles the ball out.

Brand gets fouled by Camby, non-shooting.

Najera fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses a jumper.

Melo rebounds and gets fouled.

Miller hits a jumper.

Kaman can't handle the pass.

Bucker misses a 3 but Camby gets it and dunks it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Miller drives and scores on a layup.

Mobley travels.

Buckner misses a 3.

Cassell with a jumper.

Carmelo misses.

Mobley travels again.

Please box out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Najer misses.

Brand misses in and out.

Bounce the ball off of your knee and the oppositions gets a foul.

Ross now has 2 fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo gets another call and wil shoot 2.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman posts up and misses a bank.

Miller to Camby for the dunk.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby hits a long jumper.

Mobley misses a tough jumper.

Buckner gets out on the break and scores.

Clippers take a timeout.

Clippers down 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Cassell.

Buckner misses a 3.

Foul on Najera, his 2nd.

Brand gets 'blocked'.

Someone misses and the ball goes out.

Brand misses in and out..

Kaman fouls Miller or Buckner, non-shooting.

Maggette comes in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives and dunks it.

Mobley misses a long 2 but it goes out on Evans.

Kaman misses a post up.

Patterson misses and gets the loose ball foul.

Brand gets blocked, gets it back, and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby picks up his 2nd foul.

Clippers down 8.

Timeout taken.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Carmelo gets stripped.

Maggette takes it coast to coast for the nice layup.

Livingston with the steal.

Maggette air balls a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo misses a jumper, ball goes out on Evans foot.

Maggette throws it away.

HA! Carmelo gets the foul on Maggette.

Carmelo makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca misses a jumper but Livingston is there to tip it in.

Boykins hits a jumper.

Brand drives and misses an easy one.

Rebraca fouls Evans.

Evans makes 1 out of 2.

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 13
Nuggets 24

Awful quarter to watch. Already the Clippers have given up more fast break points than the last 2 games, I believe. Way too many turnovers. The Clippers are showing no energy. The game just could have been lost.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Maggette makes the FT.

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Livingston hits a long jumper.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Maggette hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo gets blocked.

Livingston to Brand for the score.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers down 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HA! Mystey foul on Radman.

Rebraca gets his 2nd on Boykins.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Maggette drives and gets fouled, shooting.

Maggette makes both FT's.

3 second violation on the Nuggets.

Maggette hits a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elson misses a jumper.

Offensive foul on Maggette, his 2nd.

Najera hits a jumper.

Kaman gets stripped but Najera misses the layup.

Maggette looses the ball, Livingston picks up his 2nd foul to stop the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins hits a jumper.

Cassell posts up and scores.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Mobley misses an easy jumper as he tried to bank it in but Brand gets it and gets fouled by Elson his 3rd, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a 3.

Buckner drives and gets fouled.

Radman gets his 2nd.

Haha it wasn't a shooting foul.

Buckner makes 1 out o 2.

Kaman misses a bad shot.

Bucker gets the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a jumper but he gets it back and smart passes up an open shot to give it to Brand who scores.

Carmelo misses but they call a foul on Cassell.

Refs out to get us once again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Najera makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell misses a tough jumper.

Miller with an offensive foul.

Radman for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses a jumper.

Brand drives and DUNKS it.

Brand 'fouls' Carmelo on the drive.

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Buckner fouls Cassell, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bad pass by Radman.

Mobley 'fouls' Buckner on the drive.

Bucker makes both FT's.

ahahahd Cassell gets bumped twice and he gets no call but rather it is Nuggets ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller makes the miss.

Cassell hits a jumper.

Buckner misses a 3.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses badly but loose ball foul on Najera, his 3rd.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Ross 'gets' his 3rd foul. Pathetic, no not Ross.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for a long 2.

Carmelo makes a jumper.

Radman posts up and misses.

Carmelo gets given 2 FT's, Maggette gets his '3rd'.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller fouls Cassell, finally.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley 'gets a foul'. Sad how the refs have had some motive against the Clippers in this series.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston misses a jumper and Brand gets the loose ball foul.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman can't handle the pass but Cassell steals but misses but Elson gets the loose ball foul on Radman. Elson's 4th.

Radman makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Screw this, refs are killing me.

Boykins gets blocked, Mobley gets hacked but no call and then Boykins gets to the line.

Boykins makes 1 out of 2.

Evans misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 42
Nuggets 45

How many fouls do you think the Clippers will end up with? The Clippers had a great start to the quarter, going I believe 11-0. They need to STOP turning it over, STOP fouling, and STOP giving up 2nd chance points.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

We need Kaman and Mobley to get involved in the game .. otherwise I am not too worried here at the half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand throws it away.

Camby hits a real long 2.

Ross air balls it.

2 Turnovers on 2 possesions, but no fouls surprisingly.

Carmelo makes a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley finally hits a shot.

Nevermind there is that foul.

Miller makes both FT's.

Najera picks up his 4th.

Turnover by Cassell and a mystery technical.

Carmelo makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses a jumper.

Ross drives and gets hacked.

Ross makes both FT's.

Offensive foul on Evans.

Kaman misses another easy one.

Brand gets the loose ball foul.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, cmon Clips!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> damn, cmon Clips!!


I wish they can please but so many fouls on the Clippers and many turnovers aren't helping.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

Sloppy play here early in the 2nd half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Surprisingly the Clippers are still in it.

Brand gets fouled.

Brand makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the steal and the DUNK on the break.

2 point game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets a mystery call.

Someone makes 2 FT's.

Livingston just throws it away.

Livingston steals it.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo gets fouled.

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette drives, and gets no love on the miss

Livingston steals it.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

Bingo!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elson has picked up his 5th foul.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman with a stupid foul on Boykins.

Boykins makes 1 out of 2.

On the miss Elson fouls out.

Radman will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes both FT's!

Patterson drives, scores and gets fouled.zs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson misses the FT, lane violation on the Nuggets.

Brand to Maggette for the DUNK!

Buckner misses a 3.

Brand misses a tough shot, oh may the ball went on patterson but no call from the refs.

Boykins misses a layup.

Livingston drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Tied up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

NOW IS THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


Nuggets are playing horrible, the Clippers need to just play mediocre ball and they can steal

this damn game, make em shoot , they are not making anything!!!!

do that lil pick n roll with Shawn n Vlade, and Vlade should shoot the 3!!!


NOW IS THE TIME>...... we are hovering withing 3 points...its tied....LIVINGSTON better

make both free throws...if not...then just PLAY SOME D!! LETS PLAY SOME DCLIPS!!!


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

It is the never ending game.

Boykins misses a 3.

Maggette with a WILD SHOT!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses and Maggette gets his 5th foul. 

Just when the Clippers make a run the refs screw them over.

Buckner makes both FT's.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner makes a tough shot.

Ross misses a jumper.

Livingston steals but Brand travels. Good grief.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller drives and scores.

Livingston misses but Radman tips it in!!

Evans scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lane violation on the FT.

Livingston misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 70
Nuggets 70

Please Clippers stop turning over the ball. This has been an ugly game with fouls and turnover, I honestly don't know how the Clippers are still in it. The Clippers need to take advantage since the Nuggets are not.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this game is SAM CASSELs for the taking 

ITS TIME....the Nuggets are not making shots that are further than a couple feet from the

hoop...WE NEED TO GET OUR DAMN REBOUNDS......


its time guys...Fasten Your Seatbelts.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes the they need to take care of the **** BALll

****!!!!!!


CMON MAN...this is Sam time...involve Vlade..!!! with the 3!!!! CMON


GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH ME O MY!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is surprisingly what Dwyer predicted in the Clippers sweeping...

Win in game one, dispirited loss in game two... close one in game three and one that gets away in the late in the fourth.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ahaha Livingston gets called for the foul, no foul there.

Patterson drives and scores.

Carmelo fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

Livingston with the dunk over boykins.

Patterson drives again and scores.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Can they stop giving up layups???**** FUUCKFLKND;kjgnsfi[ovn;lkfd'poksdbds
'n
;lgdsb

dsf
l;kg
lbfl
jk;zf

;
****s ****s hitip'hsf'li 
v;m
;
[damnit 

THE NUGGETS CANT MAKE A SHOT, STOP GIVING THEM ****ING LAYUPS DAMNIT 

****


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Ruben patterson cant do but ****in glayu0ps damnit 


make him shoot


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

stupid refs stop calling so many fouls.

One of the worst games right here. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Like i've said all series long, refs = stupid.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why cant they draw a charge on Patterson or something????


THEY KNOW HE IS GONNA JUST TRY TO DRIVE, thats all he can do, whats he goonna do shoot???


hahaha

**** man 


i can settle for them shooting jumpers THEY SUCK ...but keep the damn layups to a ****ing 

minimum and when they miss get the rebound....if this leads gets to 10 its over


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea 


but the Clippers should know that the Nuggets dont want to do nothing but lay it up 


where the **** is the shot blocking???


someone needs to step up right now or this is a gonna be one we truly let get away


if we played ONE ****ING THIRD as good as we did game 2 we would win this game....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man cmon Elton  


once again...The Time Is Now...step up the D, get the rebounds....at the rate its going

im willing to let Corey shoot again he seems to have the touch HHAHAH!!!

COREY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :clap:


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

If we win this close game they fold. It will just be too much. Too much, too much.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its really annoying how everytime Carmelo gets the ball with his back to the basket 

HE ALWAYS HOOKS when he turns to drive to the hoop and HE GETS AWAY WITH IT 

90% of the time Son of A *****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

with livingston out on the floor in place of Cuttino...i doubt that will happen....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good ole Shawn Livingston ......with the chance to tie, misses horribly, chance to cut the lead...


he CHARGES.......what a future the Clippers have with him.....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

absolutely one of the worst officiated games I've ever seen. Just absolutely horrible.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Dick Bavetta...Stern's "go to" man...ensuring it will be a long series. Congrats DICK! Nice work.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

did Sam foul out?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

40 FOULS.

Thats all I am going to say.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

TP3 said:


> Dick Bavetta...Stern's "go to" man...ensuring it will be a long series. Congrats DICK! Nice work.




Son of a *****....stupid *** foul calls **** **** ****s hit **** stihs htihswrots


most of the turnovers were fouls.....20+ turnovers.......THE CLIPPERS SHOULD HAVE WON THIS GAME


their first road game....i give them that excuse.....Game 4.....they have to whoop on the Nuggets

asses.....they cant shoot Mid range...no 3s, ALL THEY DO IS LAYUP PLAY SOME DADMN D

Draw Charges something damnit, horrible loss


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ugliest game ive ever seen. 

Oh well.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sloppy SLOPPY JUST SLOPPY GAME pretty much EVERYWHERE. officiating, clips turnovers, and nugs missed free throws. this game could have been over with the amount of fouls called against the clips. absolutely terrible. assuming dick bevetta and his crew wont be back for game 4 (GOD i hope not), the clips will come out with more fire. 

why will we get next game? becuz these mishaps wont happen twice in a row:
-crap officiating
-RIDICULOUS turnovers
-terrible game by kaman
-key players fouling out

i thought this was the playoffs. what happened to no blood, no foul?

POS refs


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

That reffing seriously took whatever dignity was left in the NBA and just crapped all over it. There is no way that anybody, even biased people, could say that that reffing was fair. Every single touch was a foul. And the Clippers still almost won! The Clippers kind of sucked tonight too, Kaman the most, but honestly...that officiating was utterly putrid.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

TP3 said:


> Dick Bavetta...Stern's "go to" man...ensuring it will be a long series. Congrats DICK! Nice work.


You are sooooo right.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

> And the Clippers still almost won! The Clippers kind of sucked tonight too, Kaman the most, but honestly


Yes, in spite of the horrid, ugly play of the Clips they still nearly won. True the refs were pretty bad, but the Clips came out pretty flat. Denver didn't win the game, the Clips gave it away.

I almost thought Kaman should have sat out this game so he'd be better for game 4, and by the looks of his performance, he might as well have. The only reason I thought maybe he should play was that if the Clips could win game 3, it would break whatever spirit was left of the Nuggets.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya, that was one UGLY game. Thanks to the sloppy play of the Clippers and the whistle happy refs. 

It was nice to see Maggette have a solid game. The Clippers still had a chance to win, despite the fact that they played one of their worst games as a team of the season. Dont worry, they'll bounce back for game 4 and win by 15.

Ross's defense continues to impress me. 

Why doesnt Kaman cut that nasty hair? The guy is ugly enough as it is, but that hair makes him look like a zombie.


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

Was that even basketball? Wow, that was a horrific game. Game 4 is a must win for the Clips, and this kinda of performance will not be repeated.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.... Talk about anal.. The refs for both teams called everything under the sun.. I mean the game lasted to what 10:30 at night because of all the damn calls...? 46 FT's for Denver, 31 for LA? WTF. I dont think the calls were so much as wrong, as so much as not ususally called? I mean.. Theres always going to be a little contact, that's just the nature of the sport... Everytime someone rubbed there body while defending, agaisnt someone elses body.. FOUL... It was like.. God, let them play a little bit you *******s...

But I will say the biggest problem is, by half time it was obvous they were going to call the game extremely tight.. Denver came out and adjusted to it far better than the Clippers did. Denver started running to the hole even more (if thats possible), because they knew they would probably get fouled every time.

It seems odd to me that Denver plays better with Martin gone.. Shouldn't it be the other way around?

Not a big deal, Clippers will win game 4.. Then be up 3 to 1. If they dont pick up game 4.. then im going to start and worry.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that is the funny thing and really says how much the Nuggets SUCK when we stop their layups...


WE PLAYED HORRIBLE, most turnovers in a game thatn ALL SEASON, and we still barely 


lost...imagine we would have played even a mediocre game???


----------

